# 2013 U of H Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

University of Houston Valenti School of Communication Alumni Association and UH Fort Bend Club ​present the​​*Seventh Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament*​Saturday, June 8, 2013​*Topwater Grill- San Leon, TX

*​Funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH School of Communication Alumni Association &The Fort Bend Club scholarship programs assisting future and current students with their UH education. ​​Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public. ​We encourage full family participation.​​Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore tournament. ​Awards will be given in the following divisions:​​· Heaviest individual redfish (20-28 inches, no oversized)
· Heaviest speckled trout (min. 16 inch) 
· Heaviest flounder
· Heaviest stringer: any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and 
1 redfish
* Kids Division*​· Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish, Ugliest Fish, Unusual fish, etc.​_ Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division_
​Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.​Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)​Current UH students $55 per person​​Weigh in will be from 2:30-4:30 P.M. at TopWater Grill.​You must be in line no later than 4:30 p.m.​For more information please email [email protected] or call Kim 832-264-3951.​To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com​or complete the form on the back of this flier with payment and mail to:​


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds like gonna be a great tournament. Going to have to fish it.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Time to register!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Team hardhead (ennie, jerry and ben) plan to kick some ^^^ saturday. Would love to be there but have plans. Kim (my girl) picked up 2 brute coolers for the event and plans to stuff one with B^^^^. Please come out and help out a great cause. I better win that cooler Kim!!!!!!!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Still time to sign up! Registration closes at midnight tonight.


----------

